# Any poults???



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone was seeing any turkey poults out and about this summer?! I live in Holmes county and have not seen any myself but have talked to some people who have.

Just curious!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw some a couple weeks ago. Looked like only two made it, as that was all that was with the hen.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Just saw a Hen with a dozen poults in my backyard, they stayed for over two hours in my food plot!

Steve


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Have a bunch of pics on my trail cam of em!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Saw 3 hens and about a dozen poults yesterday.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Saw a hen last week with five poults.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I know we had a hen nesting in a nearby thicket. I was just thinking the other day we should've seen her make an appearance with the poults by now. A yote may have got em.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I've seen a few broods in the past week in Delaware and Franklin counties. You can report your sightings and check total sightings by county here:
http://dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/TurkeySurvey/Default.aspx


----------

